# Ribs on a brinkman bullet



## cflatt (Apr 24, 2006)

The guys here talked me into a WSM around Christmas and I couldnt be happier, almost set and forget. try this link for a great price  

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t4331.html


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 24, 2006)

I used a Brinkmann Gourmet for about 4 years, and it cooked pretty well after a bunch of modifications (mostly to control airflow, so as to control the temperature).  If I had paid myself minimum wage for all the time I spent screwing around with it, though, I could have easily paid for a Weber Smokey Mountain (WSM). I finally got a WSM a couple of years ago (before the price went up) and I have never regretted it. :boing:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2006)

I started on a Brinkman too and ran into the same issues your wrote about. I use  a different pit now but I am considering a WSM to add to my stable.  (I hoping my wife gets these little hints I keep dropping and does something for my birthday) As far as the WSM the guys here rave about it,.  IMO the WSM would be the way to go. It’s probably the best bang for your buck option. You can modify at a later date after you put out some Great Q and your wife will be more receptive to spending a little more jingle. The only real limitation to a WSM is the size of it’s cooking space, but it’s smaller size also has some advantages. You could also check out the Poll in the General Section What are you cooking on?  I don’t know how to link it, but there is a lot of feed back from people who own various pits and what they like/dislike about their pits.


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's a link to the mods I made to mine, if you're interested:

http://community.webshots.com/album/85230444qwxKGC

After these mods, it would hold a steady temperature for 5-6 hours on one fill of Kingsford.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2006)

G, I hear alot about the WSM on this board.
I've seen the Brinkman, I've asked the guy's about it, they all say spend the extra $ and get the WSM.
But that is alot of $  
Try the mods Larry D talked about, it might help.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2006)

diverdave said:
			
		

> I started on a gasser, then my sister loaned me her brinkman.  I went back to the gas because the brinkman was to hard to control heat.  I also had to babysit it constantly.  I made some modifications that helped but now it just collects dust.  I wouldn't waste my money on a brinkman!!! Thats just MHO.  I am thinking about adding a WSM to my patio also.


If I have a whole day to kill, I don't mind babysitting any cooker.
But sometimes you have other things to do.
I am not knockin' the WSM, all the guys on this site seem to have one.
But right now it's just not financially possible.(just had a b-day :-( )
The mods really don't work?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

gjabo178 said:
			
		

> The family wants me to get an electric smoker just so I have more free time to socialize.
> But I bet a decent electric model will run a lot more than a WSM.
> Although, over the long run the price could be recouped assuming running electricity is cheaper than running coal which I believe it is.



If you want electric smoker cook in your oven!   8-[   Seriously though, for the price and the basically "set it and forget it" practicality, you can't get a better smoker than the WSM.  You can cook on one and have all of the socializing time you need.


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> gjabo178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have too much socializing time.


----------



## john pen (Apr 25, 2006)

gjabo178 said:
			
		

> The family wants me to get an electric smoker just so I have more free time to socialize.
> But I bet a decent electric model will run a lot more than a WSM.
> Although, over the long run the price could be recouped assuming running electricity is cheaper than running coal which I believe it is.



Go with the WSM...as peviously stated, its pretty near set it and forget it...It all depends. Someone else added any smoker will work with enough fiddling...I agree witht that..as long as theres a case of beer involved, I'd even babysit my old brinkman! Ive had many a good night sitting outside with a bunch of buddys and beer and a lot of attention given to the brinkman...

I guess the bottom line is   ITS ALL GOOD !!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> gjabo178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddies, Brinkman,& beer =D> 
I guess that just about sums it up for me :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Well I can't comment much about this. I've only owned a WSM. If you enjoy tinkering with your fire and need an excuse to have a few beers, you can sit around your WSM, drink a beer, open a bottom vent a wee bit, drink some beer, close that same bottom vent a wee little bit, drink some more beer and keep tinkering with that same vent. I just assume start a fire in a fire pit while your WSM chugs away on its own, drink beer and tend to your fire pit to keep yourself warm.


----------

